# Gear Ratio Calc.



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Anyone know where I can find a calculator or anything like that where I can put any gear ratio's, final drive, tire size, etc etc in and be told what the speed is at a certain rpm?


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

there's many different calculators you can find, i kinda like this one: http://www.merkurtech.com/merkurtech/downloads/GEAR SPEED CALCULATOR.xls , it's an excel spreadsheet, you will have to figure out your tire diameter and gear ratios to use.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Thank you! That was pretty much the same one that I lost from about a year ago. I've been hunting for a while for that one and couldn't remember what application it used. Again, THANK YOU!


----------

